# Snow Pictures.... You got any...... Let's see them.....



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally, winter got here in the last 36 hours....  32 deg and snowing..... Metal roofs are great around here....

Started melting yesterday then snowed all night..... 













Roof Snow Icicles.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 17, 2012






Looks like 10-12"....  Gotta plow the drive again today....  













Back Yard Snow.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 17, 2012


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 17, 2012)

Cabin Deer Hunting 2005.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Dec 17, 2012






This was Friday afternoon before the start of the 2005 deer season.


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## sound1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hit here too.  I love the horizontal icicles.













IMG_1812.JPG



__ sound1
__ Dec 17, 2012


















IMG_1801.JPG



__ sound1
__ Dec 17, 2012


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, do you have to break up the icicles. for safety reasons. I did when I lived in kentucky, worry about the kids or pets getting hit in the head....lol  The husband was hardhead so I didnt worry about him


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 17, 2012)

Brrrrrr!!!

It snowed once a year in Atlanta..















snow 003.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 17, 2012








Snowed a LOT in upstate NY where I grew up..













adams center house...jpg



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 17, 2012








No snow here in the panhandle...


----------



## jwbtulsa (Dec 17, 2012)

What is this thing called percipitation you speak of? If it doesn't rain soon in Oklahoma, we may go back into a burn ban. Bad news for us stick burners.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 17, 2012)

Me in a pretty good snow we got a few years ago.













16854_1303471981028_1705603_n.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 17, 2012






My wife dancing down the middle of Connecticut Avenue in the same storm.













16854_1303478461190_8003201_n.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 17, 2012






My boat in the President's day blizzard back in '03 I believe it was. I was over in DC for the weekend and left the bimini top up. Luckily it popped back into shape after I

shook the snow off it.













card.JPG



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 17, 2012






My Jeep in the same storm. Drove all over the place and managed to get stuck right in front of my office.













cooljeep011.JPG



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 17, 2012


----------



## nivekd (Dec 17, 2012)

We got snow...













DSCN0104.jpg



__ nivekd
__ Dec 17, 2012


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 17, 2012)

Dave, no snow here in central Ohio yet. I wish it would hurry up and get here. I love snow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chance in the forecast for Saturday, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 17, 2012)

yup..  gonna snow here this weekend,,,  and then hell's gonna freeze over...


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 17, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> Hit here too.  I love the horizontal icicles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What causes the horizontal Icicles?? The wind?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2012)

*What causes the horizontal Icicles?? The wind?*

Jeramy, morning.....  The snow sliding from the roof... somehow, the weight of the the ice curls the sheet...  Wind will also make icicles grow in weird directions....


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 18, 2012)

No snow here yet....I love global warming!













382028293.jpg



__ DanMcG
__ Dec 18, 2012


----------



## sound1 (Dec 18, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> *What causes the horizontal Icicles?? The wind?*
> 
> Jeramy, morning.....  The snow sliding from the roof... somehow, the weight of the the ice curls the sheet...  Wind will also make icicles grow in weird directions....


I have only seen it with metal roofs. I have had the snow curl all the way back to the beam before it decided to crash down. It looked like a huge upside down wave.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> I have only seen it with metal roofs. I have had the snow curl all the way back to the beam before it decided to crash down. It looked like a huge upside down wave.


Come to think of it, me too ...  guess snow don't slide on asphalt shingles.... DUH !!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 18, 2012)

I always ask Santa for a Norman Rockwell Snow on Christmas day each year.  None on the roads BTW....but a snow to have fun in!

2 years ago...I must have been really good....we had one that was gorgeous!  Could make huge snowmen...we made Calvin and Hobbs ones and of course Dr Who themed ones.

Here is a pic of our pool area with the fluffy wonderful stuff!













pool snow 2011.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 18, 2012






This was about 8:00 in the morning.  Yes----more of this is on my Wish List again this year!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 18, 2012)

and I hope it stays that way!!!!


----------



## ldrus (Dec 18, 2012)

Northwest Indiana no snow but calling for lake effect Friday 6+ inches


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 18, 2012)

We had one localized hail shower yesterday afternoon. And, as predicted, a bus jack-knifed on an I-5 exit and stopped all traffic behind it. I know, because I was on the bus right behind it. Turned my usual 60 minute commute into 2-1/2 hours, as we were trapped. They won't let anyone off the bus at the offramps.

A little actual snow this morning, but wasn't sticking to the roads yet.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 18, 2012)

Very cool....... It must be a beautiful thing to see in person...... It is amazing some of the beauty nature provides us........just have to stop and look at it......

Thank you all for sharing your photos. Living in Florida all my life I have missed out on the snow thing......


----------



## dward51 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow!  I've never seen horizontal ice like that before.

Like Rick said, it snows once a year in Atlanta.  Here is my 2010 photos when we got 6" at my house (which is a huge amount for our area, but I know it's nothing for many areas of the country).

That year was the first time I had seen it blow through the fence and clump up like this also.













100_0775.JPG



__ dward51
__ Dec 18, 2012


















100_0780.JPG



__ dward51
__ Dec 18, 2012






Ice is another thing we see often in the south.   Here is a photo I took in 2005 of two half frozen Doves sitting on a iced over branch.  Our ice is usually worse than this (it's killer on pine trees that flex and break under the weight).













100_0670.JPG



__ dward51
__ Dec 18, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Dec 18, 2012)

Dave I seen on the news this moring you will be getting more of the white stuff, us down in lewiston we may get some, plow safeLOL


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 18, 2012)

View media item 185842


----------



## miamirick (Dec 18, 2012)

I would be remiss if I did not offer some of the Miami snow for you guys!













beach 1.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Dec 18, 2012


















beach.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Dec 18, 2012


















sunset.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Dec 18, 2012






I gotta go find a hammock

have fun


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 18, 2012)

001.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Dec 18, 2012






Too dang cold out here!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank God there's no snow here.....yet!!!!

When we were little kids our Grandfather told us that white boots won't leave a track in the snow....not having any white boots to try it....we believed him!!!! LOL :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## nabo4u (Dec 18, 2012)

Only cool story I ever get to share related to snow is that it snowed once in Miami. Way back when Jimmy Carter took office on Jan 20, 1977. That was the day I was born. Other than that, only seen snow a couple of times (and that was in a different country).


----------



## dennycieslinski (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2012)

Snow Day! 009.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 19, 2012






Our ten year old snow dog (Kotar Siberian Husky) Kiska. He likes to get his move on when it snows!













Snow Day! 010.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 19, 2012


















Snow Day! 015.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 19, 2012






He gets going as fast as he can













Snow Day! 016.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 19, 2012






Running in circles













Snow Day! 017.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 19, 2012






Then nose plows at full speed













Snow Day! 018.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 19, 2012






Pops back up for air and continues to do this 6-10 times before taking a break!













Snow Day! 014.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 19, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 19, 2012)

55" over the last week at Monarch and 12" in 24 hours at Steamboat. It just started snowing here where I live and we've been under a burn ban!













31626_10151332142671999_1817275212_n.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Dec 19, 2012


















525111_10151198667983963_539236273_n.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Dec 19, 2012
__ 1


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 19, 2012)

DirtSailor....your Dog is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sound1 (Dec 19, 2012)

This from an email a couple years ago..this dog is nuts..


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool dog, Dirtsailor. Ours does not like water in any form. And she's a baby about going outside when it's cold.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> DirtSailor....your Dog is gorgeous!!!!


Thanks, should've seen him as a pup, one poof ball!


mneeley490 said:


> Cool dog, Dirtsailor. Ours does not like water in any form. And she's a baby about going outside when it's cold.


He has always liked the snow, but wouldn't get in the water until he turned about four. Then he would wade up to his chest. Now he swims, especially in the summer. When we first had him he wouldn't sleep indoors either. He'd stay outside. A few years ago he started staying in at night. We have two other dogs a 9 year old lab-doberman mix and a 2 year oldish, (rescue) aufenpinscher.

The big dogs do not like boating, the little guy, he goes kayking













8069631071_38872524ea_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 19, 2012






Oly, and yes he has a mohawk attitude!













8144099113_7d91f7a9b1_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 19, 2012






Hank, he's just a good BOY!

Sorry for the thread drift, back to snow drifts!!


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 21, 2012)

Snow finally arrived today, supposed to have 3 inches by morning.












2012-12-21_22-24-45_796.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Dec 21, 2012


----------



## dward51 (Dec 21, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Snow Day! 009.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That photo reminds me of a Yorkshire Terrier we had years ago.

We had a low deck that was only about 1' above the yard and did not have rails.  We had squirrels and chipmunks in the yard and the dog loved to chase them.  He would fly out the door across the deck and leap several feet out into the yard when you opened the door trying to "get the drop" on the squirrels at the bird feeder.

So, now add a good snow (not as good as in your photo, but good for a 4 pound Yorkie).  Dog flew out the door and leaped off the end of the deck and poof.... he dissapeared.  A few seconds later you see his little head pop up out of the hole in the snow his landing had made with the most puzzled look. 

One of the funniest things I've ever seen....


----------



## smoking b (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally got a little snow last night













PICT0023.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 21, 2012






High winds today blew away a lot of the light stuff.













PICT0028.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 21, 2012






Blowing stuff around in my yard too.













PICT0371.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 21, 2012






Getting some hay out of the mile today & uncovered these things - sneaky...


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 22, 2012)

Living in Florida all my life, don't really have any snow stories. But since this has started to include some of our 4 legged friends. I figure I would add one about a lab we had growing up.

Like I said grew up in Florida so we had very few freezes, especially on the coast (Merritt Island, small town on the space coast by Cocoa Beach). So my parents would set up the sprinklers on the roof when it would get cold enough and let it run over night so in the morning we would have ice formations. We would take the dog out back and the ice would be out front, so she never really saw it. Well one day she saw something and bolted out the front door and hit the grass that was coated with water/ice. It was a very thin layer, just enough to give it a crunch when you stepped on it. Well she had never experienced it before and she just froze in her steps. She would step, it would crunch and she would look at it with a puzzled look. Then all of a sudden she was like a kid that just found bubble wrap for the first time. From then on she almost looked let down when she would go back to the front yard when it was cold......


----------



## roller (Dec 22, 2012)

We only get it every 3 or 4 years...and it only last for 5 or 6 hours...I love the snow. I need to move !


----------



## roller (Dec 22, 2012)

Dog pics can jump in anytime !!!! I just adapted a 4 yr old male Boxer...


----------



## smoking b (Dec 22, 2012)

Roller said:


> Dog pics can jump in anytime !!!! I just adapted a 4 yr old male Boxer...


Any chance you would like to adopt any of those things I found hidden in the hay?


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hot a little last night. Just enough to whiten things up a little. 













image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Dec 22, 2012


















image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Dec 22, 2012


----------



## dward51 (Dec 22, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> Any chance you would like to adopt any of those things I found hidden in the hay?


You know some people smoke and eat those too.  Just google "raccoon recipes" and you will see dozens of ways to cook and eat them.













raccoons.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 22, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 22, 2012)

View media item 186517
This after just 4hrs


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2012)

We are on pace for a new record snow fall..... almost at yearly average with 3 months to go.....   Salmon Meadows is where we get our irrigation water from.....  













2012-2013 snow at Salmon Meadows.bmp



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2012


----------



## nivekd (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's the view out my front door...should keep goin' til this evening.













DSCN0119.JPG



__ nivekd
__ Dec 24, 2012


----------



## boykjo (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's a pic of the usual NC snow













nc snow.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Dec 24, 2012


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 2, 2013)

After a fresh snowfall...













2010_02_22_8367b.jpg



__ cfoxtrot
__ Jan 2, 2013






How about a little macro of a single snowflake. It's harder to find and photograph then getting TBS!













IMG_2657_filtered.jpg



__ cfoxtrot
__ Jan 2, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

cfoxtrot said:


> How about a little macro of a single snowflake. It's harder to find and photograph then getting TBS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 2, 2013)

Not much for snow but I got ICE and TROUT!













Screen Shot 2013-01-02 at 8.14.57 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jan 2, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2013)

That almost looks like a triploid.... Nice looking fish.... They are great smoked....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2013)

Different snow.... Freezing fog for for the last week...













DSCF0783.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 3, 2013


----------



## terrymn (Feb 3, 2013)

Pre-heating - going from 10 (outside temp) to 225 in about 40 minutes...  That I can watch the progress from inside the house via the remote is priceless 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















smoker.jpg



__ terrymn
__ Feb 3, 2013


----------



## cecil (Feb 3, 2013)

No snow in South Louisiana. It snows about once every ten years. Spring came early this year.

My Azaleas started to bloom the first week of January.


----------



## wes w (Feb 3, 2013)

4:30 this morning.   Smoker fired,  took 1 1/2 hours to get up to temp.













IMG_0214.JPG



__ wes w
__ Feb 3, 2013


----------



## sound1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 4, 2013)

Cecil said:


> No snow in South Louisiana. It snows about once every ten years. Spring came early this year.
> 
> My Azaleas started to bloom the first week of January.


Your Mean - thats not nice to say (spring early this yr) poooy on you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Wish that would happen here, Good luck on th Azaleas,


----------

